# looking for a jam partner



## ashm70 (Apr 2, 2009)

Anyone interested in getting together for a Jam? I am in Oakville, but have guitar, will travel.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Musical styles/taste? Experience?


----------



## ashm70 (Apr 2, 2009)

Blues, and I am a noob...

My "repertoire" is thus:

Key of G/A:

Little Red Rooster
Walking Blues
I Feel Like Going Home
Hip Shake Boogie
Boogie Chillen

D/E:

Dust My Broom
It Hurts me too
Feeling Bad Blues

I play in open tunings as standard just does not make sense to me.

Now that I've scared off all the jammers... I guess I'll sit back a bit and see what happens.

Andrew


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

ashm70 said:


> Blues, and I am a noob...
> 
> My "repertoire" is thus:
> 
> ...


lol...sorry for outing you  nah, lots of us hacks on here. Good luck!


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

So you're starting from scratch as a slide player! Good for you. If we were near each other I'd have you come out to a practice for sure. Blues is my favorite roots music.

Matt


----------



## ashm70 (Apr 2, 2009)

I tried standard first. I found the progress too slow... so I tried open tunings and all of a sudden I was able to make some decent sounds.

Here's my channel:

http://www.youtube.com/ampdresonator


----------



## ashm70 (Apr 2, 2009)

No takers? I guess I'll crawl back under my rock...

Back to jamming with Reaper and loops.

Thanks anyways.


----------



## buckaroobanzai (Feb 2, 2006)

Come on out to Riff Wrath's jam on Sept. 5th....

All skill levels welcome

After a few beers, we're all on the same level anyways

PM Riff Wrath for directions...


----------



## Stickman (Oct 27, 2009)

Still looking?


----------



## iamthewalrus (Oct 5, 2009)

I would totally be up for this except I'm a bigger noob then most and way too green to play with anybody


----------



## ashm70 (Apr 2, 2009)

Ya man, still looking for people to jam with... I just figured out how to play the sky is crying in open D... Havign a real blast with it at top volume, much to the chagrin of my wife and family...


----------



## Astroman86 (May 6, 2010)

Howdy there. I'm interested in jamming with you! I live in Simcoe, about 2 hours south of you. I also have a car, and don't mind driving.
I dont know most of those songs, though I'm sure ive tried to play most of them haha. I know Dust My Broom and Smoke stack ligtning. I spend most of my time noodling and what not. Havent figured out much, but my improv is alright.


----------

